# Pulled Pork Shelf Life



## pokey (Aug 12, 2010)

Does smoking significantly extend the shelf life of the end product? We smoked a pork butt almost three weeks ago.It wasn't cured, just smoked. The leftovers have been refrigerated since the last time we ate some, about two weeks ago. I dug them out of the back of the fridge last night and opened the container expecting to find that they had grown a blue/green fuzz. But, no! It smelled fine, too. A pleasant surprise, but I deferred munching on it until I asked around.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

The USDA says 4 days on the short and safe side (http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Refrigeration_&_Food_Safety/index.asp#13), but I've had stuff that had been in there for 7 days and it was just fine.  I think 2 weeks is way too long, though.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 12, 2010)

I may keep my "Q" chilled a week ot two all the time. I have  never had a problem,smoke has cured the product.But it rarely last that long. We us it in Nachos,Meatloaf,Mac and Cheese, Beans,Casseroles...the list keep going.

Snaz-up an old dish,Q-ify it!!!!!

Hope this creates an idea, and


----------



## dforbes (Aug 12, 2010)

2 weeks old, I would call it dog food, 3 weeks old I wouldn't feed it to the dog. Throw it away, it is not worth getting sick over.


----------



## pokey (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought it was too good to be true! Oh well. I'll just have to do another. Maybe this time I'll inject.

Thanks.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Aug 12, 2010)

A butcher friend of mine told me that his rule of thumb for cooked meat is 1 week. I figure he ought to know, so I made his rule my rule.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 12, 2010)

If you have a bunch left, divide it into servings, put it in freezer bags and freeze it. I warms up great and can make a quick lunch or dinner in a pinch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow---Almost 3 weeks in the fridge. It should be able to walk on it's own by then.

I have had stuff in my freezer for well over 2 years, and ate it, but I'm sometimes a bad boy when it comes to throwing food away!

Bearcarver


----------



## deannc (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't like getting sick...I don't keep or eat it after about 4, maybe 5 days.  To me it just ain't worth getting sick and gives me a reason to smoke some more that coming weekend.  Besides there ain't no way 1 smoked butt is going to last more than 2 days in my house.


----------



## pokey (Aug 13, 2010)

Agreed on getting sick. Re how long it might have to last, there's only three of us in the house, and our daughter just turned vegan! I did a brisket and a pork shoulder, so we had lotsa meat in the house. I'll freeze next time.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 13, 2010)

[h1]*HERETIC!!!*
 [/h1]





Pokey said:


> ...our daughter just turned vegan!...


----------



## pokey (Aug 13, 2010)

I know. If I didn't see so much of myself in her, I'd be askin' the wife some hard questions!


----------



## redclaymud (Sep 7, 2011)

Edwards does it differently.  Maybe they pull all the air out of the package before shipping, but it has 8 weeks of shelf life in the refrig, 4 months in the freezer.   http://virginiatraditions.com/store/tip.aspx#q21
[h2]Edwards Pit-Cooked Pulled Pork BBQ[/h2][h5]
Items 10082[/h5]
*Storage*: Barbecued pork shipped frozen. Refrigerate or freeze upon receipt.

*Thawing*: Thaw pork in original package in the refrigerator.

*Preparation*: Pork is fully cooked, but must be thawed before heating. After thawing, do not remove clear plastic cover. Microwave on high for 2 ½ - 3 minutes.

*Shelf Life*: 8 weeks refrigerated (unopened), 4 months frozen


----------



## roller (Sep 8, 2011)

3 weeks is a Science project find a High School kid and give it to them...Freeze it as stated before just takes a minute to thaw and heat...4 or 5 days is tops for me in the frig..


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2011)

We are the same way 4 or 5 days & that's it.

But I would be interested if you decided to taste it & see if it's OK.

I think this would be a good experiment.


----------



## smokin - k (Sep 8, 2011)

Pokey, What I do is take the left overs and put them in wide mouth pint jars and vacuume seal the air out and throw them in the freezer. Then when I want left overs its easy to zap a jar to defrost it a little and then throw in a pot with some sweet baby rays... Bammy it's Sammie Time! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## hardslicer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its immoral to throw away pulled pork?  I would say you would have to have some sort of ceremony and maybe bury it in the backyard!


----------



## redclaymud (Nov 21, 2011)

I emptied out my freezer just recently and had the remains of two full pork butts and maybe 2-3 pounds of already shredded pork butt.  I have one of those self-defrosting freezers, so it wasn't pretty.  As careful as I was in the wrapping of the meat, ice crystals had still built up and to me this was freezer burn.

What to do?  "Dog Jerky".  The already pulled pork was a lost cause but my dogs loved it over several days of feeding.

A cooked and defrosted pork butt doesn't shred while cold, so I sliced mine very thin and the grain is weird so all you can do is keep turning it to try to grab the best slices.  You'll end up with a lot of small bits and pieces but that's the cooks reward.  Feast on those tidbits later while you're bagging up your treats.

Cut the slices into jerky sized pieces and toss every morsel of meat into a pan of your favorite marinade overnight.  Put it all, meat and pan, in the meat dryer the next day and let it do it's thing.

Let me tell you.  People, dogs and cats will fight over who has the right to chew these tasty treats.


----------

